# Cascade 1000 canister filter problem



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm am in need of some advice/troubleshooting from those who have more experience than myself. I've been running 2 of these canister filters for nearly a year now, and have just started experiencing a problem with 1 of them. It will randomly start blowing bubbles, but at a fairly frequent rate. I've checked all the connections, the seal on the head unit looks to be intact, and I'm stumped as to what to look at next. I can hear the bubbles hit the impeller, so I know it's coming into the system early, but can't trace as to where. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In my experience any leak in the system of a canister filter will lead to water being pushed out, not air being sucked in. This might sound kind of dumb, but are you sure the canister intake is properly submerged? Or does the outlet blow in the direction of the intake, so it could suck in bubbles that way? Or is there a bubble wand or some such thing near the intake? Sorry, just grabbing for straws here, since no obvious solution seems to present itself :?

Frank


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

No Offense taken to the "dumb" questions. I guess I should have clarified more in my initial post.

The canister in question has it's intake extended 3/4 down the tank, so in a 75G tank, it has to be about 12" down. The oulet it located at the top of the tank blowing across....so no not really in the same direction as the intake. There is a small bubbler in the tank, but it sits on the opposite end, behind a rock wall, and the bubbles from it never make it past the center of the tank. My only other thought is, could it possible be stuck in a nasty cycle,.......sucking up micro bubbles unit it gets to the point that they expunge themselves though the impeller, but to be honest, that seems a bit far stretched for me. At the frequency that this happens, there is no way it can suck up that many micro bubble in that small amount of time.

If anyone has any other ideas, please let me know.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

Neogenesis......does this happen only after you clean it? My Cascade 1500 will do that once in a while. But all I do is pump the prime tab a bunch of times while its running and it pushes any air pockets out and problem solved. Also you might want to cut about an inch off on both ends on your intake hose. Sometimes the hose is stretched out and doesn't seal very good. So with a new cut it'll seal better. Try that.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I have the same problem with my 1500. No air stone in the tank, intake submerged, outlet is pointing away, and still the bubbles. I didn't get any tubing with it, so I bought new tubing and I still have the bubbles. I cleaned it and made sure all seals were sealed well. Still the bubbles. I notice the air the most when I turn it off for water changes. A ton of air comes out when I turn the filter off. It's like there's air stored in the unit somewhere. I have just given up on finding the source and am assuming that since my fish are alive and well and breeding there is nothing to worry about as long as the carpet stays dry.


----------



## Andyfischer (Dec 23, 2019)

I had same problem and I fount the blue inlet line was kinked. This caused cavitation. Once it was expanded filter ran fine


----------

